# 3 Hole Washer Toss



## DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS (Aug 22, 2006)

Does any one have blue prints for a 3 hole washer toss game? I have searched every possible place on line and still have had no luck. I am wanting to build this for my dad by fathers day. He's a big fan of washer tossing but he is use to the old fashion tin can way. Im sure i could figure it out if i had all the measurements of the gaps between the holes and the distance the platforms have to be away from each other...etc...thanks for any help yall can give.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

DIRTY WATER KUSTOMS said:


> Does any one have blue prints for a 3 hole washer toss game? I have searched every possible place on line and still have had no luck. I am wanting to build this for my dad by fathers day. He's a big fan of washer tossing but he is use to the old fashion tin can way. Im sure i could figure it out if i had all the measurements of the gaps between the holes and the distance the platforms have to be away from each other...etc...thanks for any help yall can give.


try this.

http://www.ultimatecampresource.com/site/hillbilly_horseshoes.pdf

looks to be a little deeper than necessary. i have seen 10', 14' and 21' between. dont know that there is any standard.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.quoits.info/versions/washers.html


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Both are great examples! We use 2'X4' for the boards, 13ft from board eye to board eye. Scores are the same. We stand at the rear of one board and pitch to the other board which makes the play area 17ft at the beginning of the far board to 21ft at the end of the far board. We don't allow anyone to stand on the boards, well except for the kids, LOL, the big folks may fall off and hurt themselves!


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Call the Washerboard guy. He builds many different models with options on carpet, lights and washers. Very reasonable. 409-727-7360 or 409-728-2675. He has an add on southeasttexas.com under sports equipment.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I followed their specs to make mine & they work great.

http://www.bombatwashers.com/3HoleBoards.html

http://www.bombatwashers.com/3HoleRules.html


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Google Monkeyball Horseshoes. That is a fun game also.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Gave me the idea of doing the same for my father.. Luckly, I have enough scraps to make a couple 1X3 boards.
While looking around online I came across these boards.
http://www.americanwasherboards.com/

Looks like they are in LaPorte and pretty cheap if you pick up vs. delivery.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

plhsurfer said:


> Gave me the idea of doing the same for my father.. Luckly, I have enough scraps to make a couple 1X3 boards.
> While looking around online I came across these boards.
> http://www.americanwasherboards.com/
> 
> Looks like they are in LaPorte and pretty cheap if you pick up vs. delivery.


That looks like Oswalt in the pics!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Here is what I built. We play on boards that are a little smaller than the ones shown and one end is propped up about 6"
The "frame" is 1x2's, I can't remember what size the plywood was, maybe 1/4". Then it was covered with turf


----------

